# Weight Watchers Spaghetti Vongole



## Trip (May 10, 2006)

4 tsp olive oil
4-5 garlic cloves, minced
2 onions, finely chopped
1 (14 1/2 ounce) can stewed tomatoes
2 tbsp tomato paste
1/2 tsp dried basil
1/2 tsp dried oregano
1/2 tsp dried parsley
1 pound minced shelled fresh clams or 12 ounces of drained canned minced clams
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp fresh ground pepper
6 ounces of whole wheat spaghetti

1. In a large nonstick skillet over medium heat, heat the oil. Saute the garlic and onions until soft; add the tomatoes, tomato paste, basil, oregano, and parsley; cook, stirring frequently, about 5 mins. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered, until thick, 20-30 min. Stir in the clams, then the salt and pepper; cook 5 minutes longer.
2. Meanwhile, cook the spaghetti according to package directions; drain and place on a platter. Spoon sauce over spaghetti.
4 servings 
Points value of 7 also for core plan.


I tried this over the weekend (hubby doesn't like shellfish so just kept them for myself) and was really good. Was afraid with diet would have to give up the foods I love (tried the Atkins diet for awhile and almost went nuts) but am finding you can make almost anything low cal and fat.


----------

